#launchpad-translators 2010-09-15
<ironfisher> hello!
<ironfisher> I am translatig the new Nautilus elementary into spanish
<ironfisher> How can I translate "clutter view"? It seems to be similar to the cover flow view by MacOS
<ironfisher> The translation of the word "clutter" does not look good for this kind of view in spanish
<ironfisher> Could you tell me another way to call it in english?
